# Do you sing to your cat?



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I love to sing and I always have the radio/iTunes on and am singing.

Does anyone sing TO their cat? WHen I cuddle him I sing either Stevie Wonder, I just called to say I love you or Rod Stewart, Have I told you lately that I love you (just the chorus of both). 

I made up a Christmas song for MowMow last week and have been singing it to him since. 
It's to tune of "So This is Christmas" by John Lennon.

So this is MowMow.
What has he done?
He's played with his nanner,
he's laid in the sun.

So this is MowMow.
What does he say?
Open the can b*&ch.
Get out of my way.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Haha yes, all the time. My boyfriend made up a themesong for Apollo when we first got him. It goes "Auto-Gato! Nahnah nahnah nahnah nah nah! Crazy-Gato! Nahnah nahnah nahnah nah nah!" and just...repeats like that.

But yeah we've both developed a habit of just randomly singing whatever song is stuck in our head to/about the cats and randomly replacing words with their names or "cat" or "gato."

The other day I caught myself singing "Oh gato oh gato come light the menorah! Let's have a party we'll all eat some tuna! Gather round the cat bowl I'll give you a treat. Cat toys to play with and cat food to eat!" 
And I'm....not even Jewish.


----------



## Miss Kitty (Dec 22, 2010)

I always sing to my kitty, and she likes it.  Usually I just sing whatever song I have stuck in my head, but I try to sing something soft and sweet.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I sing now and again, but when I do, they give me a very odd look, as if to say "What on earth are you doing?"!


----------



## Shorty (Dec 23, 2010)

All the time. She's my only audience that doesn't walk away!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

MowMow said:


> It's to tune of "So This is Christmas" by John Lennon.
> <snip>
> So this is MowMow.
> What does he say?
> ...


 ZOMG! LOL!!!!! 

...and Saitenyo ... your song was sweet, and then you made me LOL when you said: _"And I'm....not even Jewish."_ Bwahahahahah!

I sing songs to kitties whose names are *in* songs.
(Louie)
Louie, Louie. Oh, Baby. The way I go. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.

(Squirrely-Jo)
Gave my head a skirly-wirly, and asked me if I needed a ride.

(Pretty)
Pretty little love song. _(The actual song is "Heard It In A Love Song" but I've butchered it to 'pretty little love song' since childhood and it is now Pretty's song)_

(Skippyjon Jones)
My name is Skippito Friskito.
I fear not a single bandito.
My manners are mellow, I'm sweet like the jell-o ...
... and I get the job done ... yes, indeed-o! (_from Judy Schachner's book_)

For all kittehs:
Ouuur house. Is a very very very fine house. With *_whatever number of cats we have_* in the yard, life used to be so hard. But everything is easy 'cause of yooooouuuuuuu!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I do the same thing as Saitenyo, singing whatever song is in my head with new words. My boyfriend does to, but would never admit to it!!


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

i sing to them, but usually not really any real songlike things. theyre all just silly.

I sang Baby Boo to the tune of mission impossible once, lol. recently Simba or "bub" has been getting a song to the tune of a classical piece. its always different, but still silly and htey must think im crazy lol.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Each of my cats has a "theme song" and each recognizes his own tune. Other than that, I'm not allowed to sing; it generally annoys them.


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

From the time Lucky was confined in the bathroom as a 6 mo feral, we would sing when we ran out of talk, a nonsense song, and it has stuck. He comes when we sing it...He's our little baby cat, yes he is, yes he is; He's just a tiny little baby cat; He's our baby cat! Yes he is.*High pitched*, He's our baby cat. (He comes running when he hears it, and wants a pet)
My comfort song, when he's scared is Somewhere My Love sung in all Mows. It has nice notes for Mows. This started with another cat, a smart siamese, who I could get to "mow" the last note by stopping and pointing to him. 
Are we all crazy or is the rest of the world missing something??? Hey, that would make a good song!:love2


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I sing to my kitties, usually making up words to songs for them. For example I sing "Boogie, woogie bugle girl from Company C" to Molly. The songs rarely make sense, but they like it, so that is all that matters.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Nope, I would never be so crazy as to sing to my cat,,,uhhh..*whistles*


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I created customized songs for each one of my cats. Here are the lyrics I made for Little Pumpkin when I first met her and all she did was hiss at me. It's to the tune, "Ain't She Sweet...(walking down the street)"

My Little Pumpkin
She's so very sweet
Oh she may give you a hiss or two 
But that's what cats do!

She's just scared, 
She doesn't know anyone
All she wants to be is a little lion
and have TONs of fun, Yay!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
For my Baby Oreo, I made up the tune and the lyrics . Whenever I get up to the part of the song, where it says, "got you from daddy-ooo", she will look up at me as if she knows that's her song and it's so cute!

Here are the lyrics to Oreo's song:

You're my little kitty
You're my little kitty
You're my little kitty cat

You're so very pretty
Such a witty kitty
You're my little Kitty cat

Got you from daddy-ooo
He named you Oreo
Cause he loves you sooo

You're my little kitty
You're my little kitty
You're my little Oreee-oooo oooh oooh


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

If I sing, my girl starts meowing furiously, gets up in my face and bats her paw at my mouth and nose. If I stop she's happy and goes away. But if I start singing again, it's in my face again. My boy doesn't care. I can carry a tune but don't have a melodic voice. She never reacts tho to people singing on TV or radio. I did have a stud cat tho that loved me to sing and dance around with him to "Mr. Mistoffelees" from the musical "CATS". That was his name too!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Weird. I used to sing a lot..post youtube vids and all, but it never occurred to me to sing to my cats. I think I should start now and see what they think. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

I have always been a pet singer. Cats tend to like it better than dogs. Of the cats I have now, Geo is the only one who seems to care or even notice. His favorite song is "Geo Is His Name-O". I used to have another cat who liked getting her daily medley of Beatles songs. She liked any song though, especially if I changed all the lyrics to just her name over and over again.

I think that's the key. Make sure to repeat the cat's name in the song as often as possible. They love hearing their names in a singsong voice.


----------



## LLM (Dec 24, 2010)

I tried to sing to Lynxx when he was a kitten. But he ran away from me. I guess that's why I never became a singer  We meowed Christmas carols together last year. 

When Midnight was 3 weeks old I used to sing "twinkle twinkle little star" to him. Then I started meowing it to him.


----------



## muggyscugglemeyer (Dec 1, 2010)

Every now and then, I'll belt out a song for the kitties. They'll come out from wherever they are and sit or stand around me. This either means they like it or they're preparing for a combined attack to bring me down and shove a pillow in my mouth.


----------



## stargirl (Dec 17, 2010)

Haha, just yesterday I found myself talking to my skittish kitten River and trying to calm her down, and suddenly I was singing Sheldon's "Soft Kitty" song from The Big Bang Theory. It kind of worked.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Each of my cats has his or her own special song, they recognize their songs and love to her me sing them, I sing to them every day.


----------

